# Look what I caught!



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Look what I caught tonight! 2012-07-27_20-38-54_115 picture by dreamy_018 - Photobucket. I've never caught one of these before, anyone know what kind of fish it is? I'm thinking Striped Bass. I caught it using my snapper luer Little Cleo. I also caught 2 small Snapper's that I released.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I can't help you identify it, but I can tell you it ain't a striper. Is it fresh or salt water?


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Yellowtail horse mackerel? Or yellow tailed snapper?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont know what kind of fish it is, but to post a photo here you copy the 'img' code and paste it.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you GAM! It's salt water. ,maybe a Cocktail Bluefish? We have had them jumping here lately. The scales are a purplish blue.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Gray trout or weakfish http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/coastal-2


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Gray trout or weakfish NCDENR - Coastal Fish 2


Could be. I don't know if this helps but it was snorting while I was taking the hook out.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Just looked it up. EDDIE you hit the nail on the head thanks!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

They are some fine eating fried.:clap:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> They are some fine eating fried.:clap:


Pass de swimps


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> They are some fine eating fried.:clap:


Thanks I was wondering the best way to cook it.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I dont know what kind of fish it is, but to post a photo here you copy the 'img' code and paste it.



we'd catch both in the Bays of NJ and out in the close coastal waters.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I dont know what kind of fish it is, but to post a photo here you copy the 'img' code and paste it.



we'd catch both in the Bays of NJ and out in the close coastal waters.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It looks like a silver trout, but obviously not because they are fresh water. Do trout have a saltwater cousin?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

They misspelled Gallons on the box


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Big Dave said:


> They misspelled Gallons on the box


LOL I didn't notice that!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I did not realize I had deleted the photo.So here it is







Grey trout or weakfish


----------

